# Summer Games Done Quick 2015



## Jon Snow (Jul 26, 2015)

SAVE THE ANIMALS


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 26, 2015)

ONE HOUR GET HOIP


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

This should be really interesting. Tuned in.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 26, 2015)

Stream is live!

First up Yoshi's Island


----------



## SternRitter (Jul 26, 2015)

Couch set up is such a huge improvement from AGDQ.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

Enjoying the Yoshi Island speedrun so far. This guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 26, 2015)

Always best when they go meta. Shit's so fast tho it's hard for him to explain everything


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 27, 2015)

damn sleep made me miss RE3, RE4 and SH2

surely an archive will be up later


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

Now this shit right here. The cringe is fucking painful

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPES3ddWREc[/youtube]

His Twitch account got banned and he was also banned from GDQ


----------

